
Show HN: We are developing a de-centralised internet archive - samwilliams
https://archain.org
======
kunashe
Perhaps I could contribute the HTML from my scraper. Instead of destroying the
markup I download daily across 40 sites - I could push it to Archain.

------
kunashe
your website is too cool!

Bout time we had a new archive. Thanks.

